# Just started the Marestare cams



## happy appy (May 21, 2011)

My girls just started on Marestare today. The outdoor cam is terrible. I have 2 inside for them at night and one outside for the paddock. I'm having trouble finding a spot for the outside one though. It's so bright in the middle of the day, the picture is terrible. It is wireless to the reciever inside the barn and the only place to put it outside out of the light is in the stell run in shed pointing outside into the paddock. Not sure how that will work. Here's the link if you want to view though.

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=happyappy


----------



## Eagle (May 22, 2011)

2.00am cam time and they are both down sternal. Do you have a thread on marestare for them with all the info about when they are due etc?

I will watch as much as possible during the night for you.


----------



## happy appy (May 22, 2011)

Here is the thread link.

http://latigo.marestare.com/forum/index.php?topic=25981.0

Thanks for watching for me.


----------



## happy appy (May 22, 2011)

We are sitting at day 320 for Dreamer (paint) and day 303 for Sugar (sorrel) as of today. Sugar has been a little off today.


----------



## happy appy (May 25, 2011)

I think my girls are racing to see who will go first. Here are pictures from May 20 and then again May 24. Definite belly changes.

Dreamer (day 323 today)











Sugar (day 306 today)


----------



## happy appy (May 26, 2011)

We have a pointy butt on Dreamer and she has been doing a lot of pacing and yawning this morning. Her udder is filling nicely. i think we are down to days now.


----------



## Helicopter (May 28, 2011)

Your little mares are beautiful. Won't be long now????


----------



## happy appy (May 28, 2011)

Thanks! We are getting very excited here. It's the first foal from dreamer for me.


----------



## Helicopter (May 30, 2011)

Come on Dreamer, tonight's the night.

Your girls do a lot of synchronised lying dow , don't they? They both seem very fond of lying flat. If you had foaling alarms they would be going off all night and driving you mad.


----------



## Helicopter (May 30, 2011)

What's going on in there tonight? They are both swishing their tails like mad things. Something is driving them bonkers.


----------



## happy appy (May 30, 2011)

I just tested Dreamers milk and she is sitting at 7.2 and very relaxed in the back end. She is peeing a lot. Both girls were pacing a lot and biting at their sides but seemed to have slowed down and a standing quietly now.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 31, 2011)

Your girls look so content and happy. We still have a few weeks left for our first baby and after looking at your girls Im pretty sure my little Peanut will be having twins



.....lets just say Peanut does not look as happy as your girls. Good lucky...I'll be watching


----------



## cassie (May 31, 2011)

I have loved watching your mares on the mare stare cam, my miniature pony is due to have a foal any day now (my first foal 



) so of course I'm addicted to any info I can get hold of, and being able to watch your two mares has been great for me 





I'm in Australia so I can watch your mares at your night time and it be day time here hehe loving it!! 

your girls are beautiful!!

hope both foal well, will keep an eye out 

Thanks


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamer has a calendar, doesn't she?

She does know that tomorrow is the 2nd.....and she has commitments, doesn't she??


----------



## happy appy (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamer has kind of haulted but Sugar is speeding things up. Sugar just might go before Dreamer!


----------



## Zipper (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope one of them goes soon.

Every time I come in the house I watch even my husband is saying have those darn horse had their foals yet.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 1, 2011)

Today is 330 for Dreamer and 313 for Sugar. I thik Dreamer is waiting for Sugar to catch up so they can foal together!


----------



## cassie (Jun 2, 2011)

Sugar looks really restless tonight!!! can't be long now! so exciting!


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 3, 2011)

They both seem very subdued this evening.................but I think tonight's the night.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't wait until it's "the day" Soon I'm sure. Sugar, I think , will be foaling before Dreamer.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2011)

1.50 am and they are both standing and resting


----------



## Zipper (Jun 6, 2011)

These foals are going to be full grown by the time they get here.

Still watching and I know I am going to miss the event when it does happen. lol


----------



## happy appy (Jun 6, 2011)

Dreamer is just not her self today. She didn't eat much hay last night and slept laying flat out for most of the night. Today she is standing in a corner and not eating again. She did eat her grain this morning but that's it so far. She is at day 335 today.


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2011)

Dreamer is all stretched out... both mares have been lying down on and off tonight I have noticed!!

Love it that it is arvo here and night there! I can watch them hehe

I love your girls they are so beautiful hope you get at least one foal really soon!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 7, 2011)

Me too! We have our annual barn BBQ on Saturday and I'd love to have a new baby out in the field for all to see.


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2011)

definitley COME ON girls!!! we want some foals please!!! will keep an eye on them today (tonight for you



) again  I want to see these little foals born!!

praying that they come real soon and that they will be both healthy and beautiful!! and born SOON!!! lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, Dreamers camera needs fixing I think ... lol


----------



## happy appy (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep my son switched the cams from outside to inside and pulled the cable. It should be fixed now.


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2011)

yep its all good


----------



## cassie (Jun 8, 2011)

is that a bird in the way?? SHOO I can't see Dreamer!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 8, 2011)

There seems to be a ghost in Dreamers stall or maybe it is just the light. hmmmmm


----------



## cassie (Jun 8, 2011)

lol maybe its an angel watching Dreamer and her foal





she can't be too much longer surely.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 8, 2011)

Moth it was a moth! I sent hubby out today to buy light bulbs that don't attract moths. We will see if that helps. Hopefully, i kept getting up to shoo them away last night and the night before.


----------



## cassie (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL how funny stupid things!! what is Dreamer and Sugars stats (signs today..) any closer to foaling??

come on girls we want to see two healthy GORGEOUS foals!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 9, 2011)

Well today is day 338 for Dreamer and she had big changes today. Her udder is filling quickly, her vulva is long and loose and her belly dropped almost to the ground today. Everything is gettling lined up for her!

Sugar is at day 321 today and she is progressing nicely. Her udder is forming and her butt is softening and belly dropping. I'm not sure Sugar will catch Dreamer now but you never know, horses never follow the rules.


----------



## cassie (Jun 9, 2011)

lol YAY how exciting!! have you been taking pics of them? I would love to see some pics (of tummy, vulva,udder) only if you have them  my own mare is going to foal sometime within the next month and would love to see how your girls look at the moment, if its not a hassle. how exciting about Dreamer though!! will keep watching her


----------



## happy appy (Jun 10, 2011)

Well this is Dreamers Vulva tonight, It can't even close anymore. I can't imagine that she can hold out much longer. She is at day 339 today.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow she looks like that baby could just fall out any minute now(poor girl)

I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## happy appy (Jun 10, 2011)

I know but her udder isn't full or ready. I'm going to call the vet to see if I should do anything.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2011)

Oooooo I think we will be seeing a new foal post here on LB in the morning!

Good luck and safe foaling.





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you have a photo of her udder today?


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh wow!! she must be soo close!! fingers crossed you will have a gorgeous new foal soon!!! surely she can't hold on much longer


----------



## happy appy (Jun 10, 2011)

Nope I haven't taken any yet today but she has only a very small udder, not anywhere close to full. It was fuller this morning when I turned her out. I haven't heard back from the vet yet, I'm still waiting.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2011)

At least she is filling her udder - you said it was more full in the morning when you went to turn her out. This is quite natural and a lot of mares will foal soon after their udder is STILL full and tight after they have been out in the field all day. However may be your mare will simply foal this time with a small bag and come into her milk once she foals - again quite normal. I dont think you need to worry unless she doesn't produce anything after she foals.

Still hoping for a foal by morning!






Anna


----------



## happy appy (Jun 10, 2011)

Of course she looks like this on a day when i have been doing hay all day. I'm exhausted and sore, was hoping for the tub and an early date with my bed. On a good note though all my small squares are done!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree, also many mares are foaling this year with smaller udders. My 2 experienced mares had teenager boobs (lol) this year yet still had plenty of milk


----------



## happy appy (Jun 10, 2011)

I have never had a mare foal without a full udder. Has me a little panic'd.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2011)

1.45 am cam time and she is fast asleep flat out with her legs straight (gave me a bit of a fright at first



)


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Eagle, it doesn't matter how many times I see them lying flat out with their legs straight it ALWAYS gives me a fright. ALWAYS.

Just as I checked in she jumped to her feet and her tail was going around like a windmill.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah I saw the tail wagging too. Now it is 3.20 am and she seems to be munching but I can't really tell as her head is off cam


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, it is 7.00 am and no baby arrived last night



I am curious to hear what her udder and hooha are looking like this morning??


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh dear, I was sure we would see a little one last night.





I see on the cam that your girls are in their stalls, whereas they are normally outside, has the weather been bad for you today?

How does Dreamer seem - maybe tonight will be the one for some 'action'!

Anna


----------



## happy appy (Jun 11, 2011)

The girls are inside because we are expecting severe thunderstorms today. So far it's been good and sunny but they come up fast. I will be turning them out into the sand ring to play a little later today. I have to make sure they get enough rolls in to move those babies into place for tonight.

Dreamer is still holding the same as yesterday. I think if she strains to much getting up that the baby will just slide out. Sugar has almost caught up to Dreamer over night. I think Dreamer is waiting for her friend to foal at the same time. They like to do everything together!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2011)

I am off to bed now, who knows maybe I will wake up to find a new baby. Fingers crossed that the weather holds. Safe foaling


----------



## Eagle (Jun 12, 2011)

o.k so I have just woken up and no baby yet but it is still only just after midnight there so you still have time Dreamer.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 12, 2011)

1.30 am and it is time for a snack of hay


----------



## Eagle (Jun 12, 2011)

5 minutes later and she is out flat. (she doesn't look in the mood for baby making so far)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 12, 2011)

She just seems real content and relaxed. Shes a pretty little thing!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 12, 2011)

I swear that she has decided to wait until Sugar is ready too! I have a Party going on for the barn today so i can't imagine that she will foal during that commotion. You never know though, there would be lots of attention!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2011)

2.00am and she is out flat


----------



## supaspot (Jun 13, 2011)

not much happening just now ,they are just relaxing and picking at their beds , both lovely mares but Dreamer has very nice markings !


----------



## happy appy (Jun 13, 2011)

supaspot said:


> not much happening just now ,they are just relaxing and picking at their beds , both lovely mares but Dreamer has very nice markings !



Thanks, I really like her too! I think I would like her even more if she foaled!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2011)

Any updates? I will have her up when I wake up which should be about midnight cam time.




Nite nite


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 13, 2011)

She's turning into a bit of a ''tease'', isn't she?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 13, 2011)

She is such a drama queen too. I can't wait until she has the baby. It will be so cute!


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2011)

come on Dreamer!! can't wait to see the little foal I love Dreamer she looks to be a beatiful mare, hope the foal is just as beutiful!! how is Sugar coming along? is she getting closer??

lol sorry seems I can't spell beautiful!! lol


----------



## Eagle (Jun 14, 2011)

2.10 and all is quiet


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2011)

how are the girls tonight? Dreamer seems to be lying down alot...


----------



## breezy farm (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been watching for about a week now, I beginning to think they are just fat and are fooling you! LOL


----------



## happy appy (Jun 15, 2011)

The body parts that are sticking out their sides assure me they are indeed in foal! Dreamer I jsut found out today normally goes 1.5 to 2 weeks over 340 days. Great! more waiting!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 15, 2011)

How many days is dreamer now?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 15, 2011)

Dreamer is sitting at 344 and Sugar is at 327.


----------



## cassie (Jun 15, 2011)

oh, come on Dreamer...



we want to meet your little foal!!

is Sugar looking any closer to foaling?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 16, 2011)

We have cow patty Poop tonight with Sugar and dreamer is acting very curiously. It could be a double header!


----------



## breezy farm (Jun 16, 2011)

Yay for cow poop! I did notice Dreamer lying down earlier. Good luck and sending prayers that all goes well )


----------



## cassie (Jun 16, 2011)

YAY!! hoping its tonight!! prays for two safe, healthy, beautiful foals!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 17, 2011)

Make sure you sleep with your shoes on tonight. lol

Sending prayers for 2 safe and easy foalings


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 17, 2011)

Come on girls. It's too late to back out now.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2011)

Still all quiet, both of them lying down.

Come on girls - your Momma could do with some sleep!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2011)

come on girls!! tonight's the night!!

we want to see your two beautiful healthy foals!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 17, 2011)

5.00am and Sugar's ghost is back




Is this the filly fairy??? LMAO


----------



## Eagle (Jun 17, 2011)

well, it is 6.40 am and sugar has gone down sternal so I don't think we will see baby tonight.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't believe that Dreamer didn't go last night! IT has to come out sooner or later. Dreamer is at day 346 and Sugar is at 329 today.


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2011)

no foal? oh... come on Dreamer!! and Sugar!! you girls need to have your babies!!

you must be exhausted all these nights hoping and waiting.

Praying that your able to get some sleep soon and that neither mare will keep you waiting too much longer!! COME ON GIRLS!!!


----------



## breezy farm (Jun 17, 2011)

So cute! the girls are talking to each other ) hopefully they are saying "ok, you go first!"


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2011)

Keep popping in to check on the girls, so sorry that there wasn't a foal last night!

Have you been having some bad weather where you live? I just wondered as, when I check on them they always seem to be in their stalls and I do know that restriction on exercise is not the best thing for mares close to delivery.

Fingers crossed that one - or BOTH - will deliver the 'goods' tonight!





Anna


----------



## happy appy (Jun 17, 2011)

We have been having a lot of thunderstorms lately but they are mainly in because of the temps. When they start to sweat just standing there the bugs drive them nuts. They want to be inside where it's cool. They are out 3 times a day for a run around and roll but look to go back inside after about 1 to 2 hours.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought the weather might be the problem - nothing worse than those horrid bugs that seem to come from nowhere when the weather is stormy! Does it cool down a bit at night for you - I hope so.





Anna


----------



## happy appy (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry about that! There is nothing that I can do with that cam other than switch it to one if something is going on. To do that though I have to go into the barn 

Dreamer is ending day 347 tonight and Sugar is ending day 330 tonight. Hopefully we see some activity soon! I have to be away to a horse show tomorrow so hopefully they hold off until I return tomorrow night.


----------



## breezy farm (Jun 18, 2011)

Dreamer looks like she has dropped more this evening and she seems restless. Prayers for safe delivery tonight.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 19, 2011)

3.15am and she is munching her hay.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2011)

No babies yet.





Hope they hang on for you to make it to the show and back! Are you showing someone or just watching? Or is it another type of 'show'?

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2011)

hope both girls have their foals tonight!! OF COURSE they have to wait till you get back...  COME ON GIRLS!!! i think Suzie might be somehow talking to Dreamer and Sugar and they are all saying... you go first, no I insist you go first... no really you must be the first... lol I can so imagine them doing that, sneaky little things they are lol

fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2011)

just saw a yawn from Sugar!! come on!!!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 19, 2011)

I can't believe that girls are still hanging on! Dreamer is at day 348 tonight and Sugar is at day 331. I'm convinced that Dreamer is waiting for Sugar. They are sitting in a holding pattern, all systems a go! except for them wanting to push! lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2011)

they are both lying down now!! come on girls PUSH!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2011)

Sugar just rolled!


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2011)

still can't believe that neiher Dreamer or Sugar have foaled yet... well heres hoping that Suzie takes the initiative is a very brave girl and foals first!!! 

COME ON GIRLS!!!





well that she foals tonight then the girls foal tomorrow night


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know if it is cos the girls are hungry but their seems to be a bitch fight in the barn



Dreamer is kicking and biting at the wall trying to get sugar and sugar is fighting back!


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2011)

Well Suzie didn't have her foal last night, so she has decided that Dreamer and/or Sugar are going to foal today (tonight for you ) then she will foal tonight for me hehe, thats my plan anyway. So the girls better stick to it. hehe

COME ON Dreamer and Sugar!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2011)

lol I know it's a bit of fun though isn't it lol

Are you okay? what did you do?

where are Dreamer and Sugar at the moment? out for a late evening run??


----------



## JAX (Jun 20, 2011)

Now where did those girls run off to? And is that a fly on Sugars camera??? OMG




it looks like a monster on that camera!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the girls out for a few minutes, Sugar looked like she really wanted to roll and she prefers to do that outside.


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2011)

lol fair enough then hope she has a fun time out there rolling


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2011)

both girls have very swishy tails tonight!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2011)

both girls just lay down for the first time tonight after the last few hours being a swishing tail marathon, they must be exhausted just from that lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2011)

lol hehe, you should have seen them before then!! both them they were like little helicopters lol (their tails)


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2011)

2.18 am and it looks like Sugar is trying to rub her mane away and Dreamer is back down sternal


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2011)

what's the update for Dreamer and Sugar tonight?

I'll be watching


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

exactly my thoughts...





neither girls have lay down at all tonight usually both have lay down at least once by now...

must be a bit uncomfy...


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

Dreamer makes me out to be a liar lol she just lay down... but she doesn't look at all comfy...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

2.37 and they are both fidgety with tails still going! Come on girls one at a time though


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2011)

Your girls look pretty relaxed. They are both so pretty,I love their colors. Wish my little one was more "decorated" maybe she will give me a really decorated baby. Who and what color is the sire of your girls. Do you own him? Well I'll check back later gotta go make my rounds. good night girls!


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

Dreamer lying down again, most relaxed she has been all night!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

mmm, thats the feeling that I have gotten as well

Sugar hasn't lay down at all, all night... it really is a propeller lol


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

4.40am and the girls still look restless but no signs of labour yet


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah they haven't been themselves all night!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks as though they are both quietly 'grazing' now! Guess no foaling tonight?





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

lol again another night withou any foals!! you poor thing!


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

what are your girls up to tonight? ready to have those foals yet?


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

Sugar is lying down already!! must have exhausted herself last night standing ALL NIGHT!


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah I was thinking that their tails we rather quiet now lol she got up cos it was stall clean out time


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

Dreamer is now down sternal in the centre of the stage (if only she would push!) and Sugar looks like she has been sent to the corner to "think" about her behaviour


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

:rofl HAHA Renee!!! LOVE IT!! They are more content tonight then last night...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2011)

Both girls looking a bit restless at the moment, particularly Dreamer - might something be about to happen?

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

nothing can happen right now... I can't see!!!



hope the power comes back on soon!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

Both girls are grazing and it is 4.00am already so I fear no babies tonight. sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

hehe how very cute!!



you can't hide from the camera and your Aunties Dreamer!! WE are all watching!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 23, 2011)

Sugar's feeder is in the back left corner, and they both have been spreading their hay around the stalls. I guess to "graze" with for later. We had a thunderstorm last night and the power flickered on and off a few times. Tonight they are callng for heavier rain and more thunder and lightening. The humidity is very high today so it will be nice if the storm and break that.

The girls are sitting at 352 (D) and 335 (S) today.

There have been guesses of birthing on Canada Day July 1st. I guess we will see.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2011)

Bye girls...there they go..out for some fresh air!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

hope they have a nice fun day outside and come back refreshed and ready for business tonight... fingers crossed!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2011)

Both looking quite relaxed right now.

COME ON GIRLS - us watchers want to see some action!





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

uh-oh no braided tail tonight, are they not showing much signs?


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, lovely tails!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 23, 2011)

I take the tails out every couple of day and rebraid. I just havn't had a chance to get them braided again yet. As for looking close, who knows! Dreamer has more of an udder than she has had yet and her old owner said that she doesn't get a big udder when she foals. I will be braiding up dreamers tail tonightbut leaving Sugars loose.


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

ok cool



well at least you know that you don't need to wait for a big udder, Suzie's previous owner reckons that she always got a massive udder...






but I don't know what to trust from him any more so we shall just have to wait and see with my little one...

is Dreamer very relaxed behind?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 23, 2011)

cassie said:


> ok cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She isn't as relaxed as she has been tonight.


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

we will still keep an eye on her just in case!!!



:OKinteresting


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

no I agree, I was just coming on her to say the same thing... and she had straw in her mane before... I wonder if she has been rolling?


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

I think you might be right Diane, fingers crossed, baby is getting ready


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

she was doing that before as well...




she is lying down right now...


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

can see the veins popping through her tummy tonight too...


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

Sugar was just holding up the wall with her bum!!

I noticed that both girls seem to be holding their tails out even when standing still.

even more so than usual...


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

now Sugar resting and Dreamer watching her like a hawk hmmmmm,:shockedwonder if she knows something....


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2011)

3.30 am and Dreamer is out flat and Sugar is having a midnight snack!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2011)

Just checked in on the girls - Sugar eating but doing lots of tail swishing (are their bugs around?) and Dreamer is flat out resting, bless her.

So all quiet on the D & S front right now.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

both girls are up and pretty content,



COME ON Girls!! we were hoping for one baby foal!


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry, won't be able to watch your girls tonight



have to work at the vets today... hoping something happens for you


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 25, 2011)

Boy, i thought for I would have missed a foaling at your barn last night...surprise to me when my husband never woke me for my watch...slept thru the night. your girls look alot more relaxed than yesterday. I'll be right here all day checking on them.


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2011)

oooh thanks for keeping us posted Diane



especially seeing as I wasn't able to watch them



have a good day everyone LOL I'm off to bed


----------



## happy appy (Jun 25, 2011)

I will go check now!


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2011)

would love an update!! can watch them today



(tonight) just got back from church!! will keep an eye on them for you



here's hoping!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 25, 2011)

This was her udder tonight at 10 pm






THis was from this afternoon






and tonight at 10 pm






and a profile, which is hard to get when she keeps following me around the stall.


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2011)

I fully agree Diane!! very elongated... she really changes behind doesn't she will keep an eye on her tonight... suzie has a similar bag to Dreamer.

Still not much of a V but I'm wondering maybe they won't get much of a V

she is defintely progressing!! YAY


----------



## happy appy (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2011)

when you say that Diane do you mean how the part between tummy and legs (bum) isn't as dipped in on Dreamer as it is with Sugar? sorry to be dum.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 25, 2011)

Does that mean that I might of missed the "V" time?


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah I agree lol just wanted to check that is what you were meaning.


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL I didn't see that lol how cute!! she seems to be breathing pretty heavily right now... hmmm


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

Sugar is now holding up the walls with her bum... does anyone know why they do this??


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

lol I never thought of that but of course




Yeah Dreamer does look like she is sick of it all tonight... maybe she will be so sick of it that she will have a foal... hmmmm LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL! Sugar is now back in her 'hide from you' corner! Dreamer is grazing quietly, bless her.

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing Diane lol strane thing in Dreamers stall... hmm.

has Dreamer or Sugar got any cow patties yet??


----------



## happy appy (Jun 26, 2011)

That round thing is a bowl with a salt lick in it that I keep moving between their stalls. Thanks for watching last night. Sooner or later we will be rewarded with a birth I"m sure!


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL I'm sure you are right... someday soon all our little sneaky mares will decide that we have proven ourselves to see their foals LOL we might go crazy before hand but we wil see something soon... this week would be good

come on all you girls!!!



your aunties want some rewards for the diligent mare watching!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 26, 2011)

For all you cam watchers, here is some more pics of progress. Both forward and back again.

Yesterday






This morning






Tonight






Oh and there is still not much of an udder.


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG!! she is so OPEN!!! will keep an eye on her tonight!! surely she can't keep that foal in for to much longer.... have you seen it this open before? Suzie is nothing compared to this!!!

She may foal without an udder and get it after she foals!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 26, 2011)

I think Dreamer is in active labour now. I'm close to her in the barn.


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

she looks pretty content to me right now, but will keep an eye on her...


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

just saw a bit of pacing in Dreamers stall she is definelty acting strange tonight!


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

definite pacing happening tonight!! COME ON DREAMER!


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

10:45pm Dreamer looks a bit more content now, having a nibble of her hay...


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

Sugar back on the cam? what is she up to tonight?

all the sudden lots of peeing from Dreamer...





she must like your presense... there she goes again...


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

is there a storm there? all the sudden interferance


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Diane



glad to see someone else's posts besides my own lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

it's just Sugars cam that is having interfeerances... ( not sure if that is spelt right but oh well lol)


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

Dreamer seems real restless again... come on Dreamer, tonights the night!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah I see we have progress



come on Dreamer


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

ive been watching all mares and as iam awake when yous are asleep how do i alert you if any thing happens when yous are asleep.as thay do tend to foal when your asleep


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

Above the cams are 2 phone numbers to call if you see anything suspicious


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Above the cams are 2 phone numbers to call if you see anything suspicious






Thanks will call if see anything,, that number will connect even from australia


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

shoud do... haven't had to try yet but I'm in Australia too otherwise, don't know if barn alarm is set up for Dreamer and Sugar but that is good as well...

where are you from in Australia?

Diane I have been watching Dreamer like a hawk, haven't got much work done oh well... she is much more important lol good thing I'm the boss's Daughter hehe


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

Dreamer is finally down, don't know if her back legs are just twitching but...


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

shes up again...


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

cassie said:


> shoud do... haven't had to try yet but I'm in Australia too otherwise, don't know if barn alarm is set up for Dreamer and Sugar but that is good as well...
> 
> where are you from in Australia?
> 
> Diane I have been watching Dreamer like a hawk, haven't got much work done oh well... she is much more important lol good thing I'm the boss's Daughter hehe






Hi iam in perth


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

is dreamy the black and white mare that keeps laying down i cant see the other mare


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah she is, she's the one we are sure HAS to foal tonight lol

LOL i'm in Sydney Hi


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2011)

Morning everyone.





Oooooo Dreamer looks as though she will foal before long doesn't she? If you need a visit to the loo Tina, now would be a good time - dont want to get caught out just as Dreamer decides to pop that baby out!

Hope she decides to have it soon, as I have to go do my animals in an hour - bet she will wait until I've gone.





Good luck and prayers for a smooth foaling and a gorgeous healthy baby.





How was your weekend Renee - hope you had a fab time!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

Morning Anna!!

we have been watching her like a hawk!!! here's hoping she does


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

she looking very close to foaling


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2011)

Cant wait any longer - gotta go see to my crowd. Hope either all goes smoothly, or she hangs on until I get back!!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

we are watching Anna, hears hoping she will wait a couple of minutes till you get back!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2011)

Dived back in for a quick look - and the cam seems frozen? Or is it just my laptop?

Hope all is well! Back soon.

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL I'm the same Diane, at one stage I was convinced but then no... she relaxes she is very fun to watch!! and I see what you mean about the baby!! Anna I think it was frozen for a second It's getting a little close to day break for foaling tonight...but maybe she might have it during the day...?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree Cassie, maybe she will have a breakfast baby


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL yep!!



come on Dreamer we want a breakfast baby!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm jsut heading to check on her now. I can't believe that she didn't have this baby yet! She was straining to pee and pushing at the same time while I was watching her in her stall for most of the night.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 27, 2011)

This is Dreamer's back end this morning. How long can she walk around like this??


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

OMG I would follow her with a basket in case baby falls out



Don't leave her alone for more than 5 minutes today!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2011)

Naughty Dreamer, I was so convinced that she was going to foal last night! How can she still be keeping that baby in there?

Still she seems to be enjoying a nice freshen up/groom right now so maybe she will feel happy to introduce herself to her new child in the next FEW hours!!

Anna


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 27, 2011)

I, too, jumped up and turned the computer on, so sure

there was going to be a wee one to ogle this morning.

Soon, has to be soon!


----------



## Chelley (Jun 27, 2011)

Is anyone watching the black and white mare...is something trying to happen? She looks like she is holding her tail out and walking circles a lot in the stall. May be nothing...I am just paranoid after my experience last Sunday. Makes me nervous!

Now she is eating...ahhh, I have to quit watching this! Gonna drive myself crazy!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

I am watching her Chelley


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

Doesn't she look cute with her new hairdo! Lets hope it brings a baby


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

looks like she is up to something! she keeps peeing


----------



## happy appy (Jun 27, 2011)

she isn't peeing, just going into the stance and then pushes, she has peed though so no problems there, just more pushing like actions.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

I would imagine that it is contractions then


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 27, 2011)

It cant be too much longer...come on Dreamer!! Love her braids!!


----------



## breezy farm (Jun 27, 2011)

Has Dreamer had any development in her udder? Has she had fescue? I am worried that if she has then she might have a toxicity, and that would delay the progress of labor and she wouldn't have milk after foaling. Also I have read where the sack will be too thick for the foal to break. She seems to be straining a lot, could be contractions but could be a problem. I tend to err on the side of caution, I would have the vet check her. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Tina, I can't believe you don't have a little foal yet!!!! will be watching her extra close today!! she can't keep her baby too much longer!!], please give us an update on milk and such


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2011)

She certainly looks very unsettled, bless her. Hopefully the new baby will put in an appearance tonight. Keeping my fingers crossed for her.





Anna


----------



## happy appy (Jun 27, 2011)

Talked with the vet again and she feels that the baby is sitting in the canal and putting weight on her bladder which is causing her to go into the pee stance. Vet is scheduled to come out on Wednesday if needed.


----------



## breezy farm (Jun 27, 2011)

Poor thing! I hope she delivers soon so she can be more comfortable. Glad to know you spoke with the vet.


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

we definetly have everything crossed for a foal from Dreamer tonight!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 27, 2011)

I wish I could offer some advice or great words of wisdom but I cant. But I do want to send you a big hug. IM sure the waiting and worrying is driving you crazy...its so emotionally draining especially when you watch your little mares looking so uncomfortable. Just know we are all thinking of you, Dreamer and Sugar


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

totally agree with Heidi, we offer as much support and love that we can



watching Dreamer, and thinking of you


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

Dreamer resting, come on girl now is a good time to PUSH!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 27, 2011)

The cams will be going back to both girls tonight. Sugar needs to be watched too. She has had 3 nights of very soft poops and is sitting at day 339 today. Dreamer is sitting at day 356 today.


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

now worries Tina, we will keep an eye on them both!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 27, 2011)

Well Sugar has a cow patty in her stall tonight. She doesn't look loose enoughto foal but last time she didn't show any signs of foaling and she started pushing at 6 in the morning.


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

6am? wow thats a breakfast baby! LOL maybe she will do the same again...


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds good!

Maybe in the morning when we sign on there will

be a new wee one to see!

Fingers are crossed for you


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

would be even cooler if there was two!! Dreamer lying flat, outstretched sugar wit her helicopter tail watching Dreamer


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

two rolls from Dreamer, Sugar watching... come on




!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

tut tut no new baby this morning



Never mind she will give it up when she is ready, in the meantime I had better put the coffee on. Diane, Cassie, want some???


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

expresso it is then.


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL is hot choc available? I don't like coffee hehe shock horror I know.





I thought we would have had a new baby by now


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

COME ON DREAMER!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

I know i can't believe that she hasn't had it yet!!! POOR THING!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

With a pregnancy of over 355 days why did we think that she would have a quick labour????hahaaaa


----------



## happy appy (Jun 28, 2011)

Dreamer is very uncomfortable these days but doesn't seem to be in a hurry to push that baby out! She is sitting at day 357 today. Still no udder really but relaxed in the back end.

Sugar is sitting at day 340 today! She also doesn't seem to be in a rush to get this baby out. No udder and not that relaxed in the back. Last year she foaled with only an udder and no other signs though.

The complication: I have multiple vets out and consulted yesterday and most feel that the girls have ben exposed to Fescue Toxicity from endophyte infected Fescue (found in all lawn seeds) Someone just developed property beside the girls pasture and seeded with lawnseed last year. The seed specialist and the vets feel that it would of infected the girls pasture with the fungus that causes issues to mares in foal. The main issues being prolonged gestation and lack of milk production. There are a couple more that we need to watch for and they are thickened sac and birthing complication. The vets don't want the girls outside unless walked on a lead, no grazing anywhere and I also brought in hay that wasn't local just in case. Dreamer had other complications also yesterday and the day before. She was straining while in the pee stance. The vets feel that this was from the baby sitting on her bladder in the birth canal. She worked for over 24 hours to move the baby along and this may of been from a thickened sac making it more difficult. None of the vets wants to start the girls on any meds that will bring in their milk, not knowing how long until they will deliver. Some of this info I was given yesterday but the most came this morning from the vets after they researched and consulted with other vets.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh gosh sweety, you must be worried sick! Someone on here did ask a few days ago if this was an issue so I had a look on-line about the effects of fescue on pregnant mares. If the vets are involved I am sure all will go just fine. I am sending a big hug and prayers


----------



## Chelley (Jun 28, 2011)

I sure hope all goes well for you and your mares. How can you verify if it is toxicity from fescue? Will anything show up in labwork? I lost both my foals this year, one in April from a mare that has foaled several without complications and one last Sunday from a maiden mare, both from terrible dystocias. They were not out on our pastures due to fescue and kept on dry lots but nibbled bits around the fence. Our vet said that would not be enough to cause problems, that they would have to be actively grazing in it. She told me just a run of bad luck for us, but I am looking for some "reason" that I can FIX. Just a SAD deal! I pray all goes well with your girls...sounds like you have a great team working with you, and lots of eyes watching! Thanks for the update.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 28, 2011)

Chelley said:


> I sure hope all goes well for you and your mares. How can you verify if it is toxicity from fescue? Will anything show up in labwork? I lost both my foals this year, one in April from a mare that has foaled several without complications and one last Sunday from a maiden mare, both from terrible dystocias. They were not out on our pastures due to fescue and kept on dry lots but nibbled bits around the fence. Our vet said that would not be enough to cause problems, that they would have to be actively grazing in it. She told me just a run of bad luck for us, but I am looking for some "reason" that I can FIX. Just a SAD deal! I pray all goes well with your girls...sounds like you have a great team working with you, and lots of eyes watching! Thanks for the update.



It's not the fescue it's self it has to be infected with endophytes. This is what causes the issues. Most pasture mixes in canada have Fescue as a standard but is endophyte free.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh no, Im so sorry, now one more thing to worry about, your poor thing. Its easy I know for me to say, but you dont know for sure and vets are on top of it for you...Im going to stay positive and just hope Dreamer and Sugar are just taking a little longer than we hoped. They will both be fine! Positive thoughts need to be sent!! hugs


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

Well said Diane. We lark around to keep each other company whilst we are glued to the screen, it is unlikely that your girls could do much without us seeing it. keep up your spirits as I am sure all will be just fine.


----------



## breezy farm (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure your vet has told you all this but here is an informative article about endophyte toxicity in mares. Good reading and good to know. http://www.knowmycotoxins.com/nequine10.htm


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2011)

So very sorry that you have had the news of the possibility of your girls being affected by your neighbours fields.

Sending you ((((HUGS)))) and saying prayers that any effects might simply be that they dont drop their milk until after foaling or that the foals might need your help to break their bags.

Have your vets done blood tests/can they do blood tests to find out how affected the girls might be? Sorry but I dont understand these things well - still learning.

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

Tina, I am so sorry. you poor thing Diane said it exactly right!! We are watching 247 and if any of the girls do anything we will know and let you know. try not to stress about it Dear, I know that it will be hard, but please know that you have excellent "aunties" watching both your girls EVERY move!! they are practically our own mares now too..(not literally of course hehe) we have been watching them night and day and will continue doing so till the birth of your two gorgeous HEALTHY foals!! try and get some rest tonight... we are all watching!!!

sending many hugs and prayers your way!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

Sugar is helping Mummy clean out her messy room! what a good girl... they are so CUTE with the manes braided! will be watching them tonight for you Tina.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

both mares are quiet at 2.00am


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2011)

Had them on all night..nothing out of their ordinary routine...maybe a little less bickering w/each other...I have so many screens up, thanks to Diane, they look like micro minis...I can barely see my soduko puzzle.


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

noticed that I haven't seen Sugar lay down at all tonight.... hmmmm


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 29, 2011)

It must be frustrating this waiting game for foals to be born ive got another 3months to wait but when thay get

close to foaling it must be so exciting.. I cant wait for mine to come Hang in there cassie not long now


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL thanks Jenny, though we need to say hang in there, Cassie, Tina and Heidi, LOL

we are all in the same position! except for poor Tina with Dreamer and Sugar, we need to be keeping a close eye on them


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

the poor things



Poor Tina!! surely they can't hold on for too much longer!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 29, 2011)

Cams will be down until after the vet visit.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

come back with good news or even better 2 foals


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

I see the girls are back









I can't wait for an update. Fingers crossed


----------



## happy appy (Jun 29, 2011)

Cams are back up now


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

any news Tina?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

me too


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2011)

Me three


----------



## breezy farm (Jun 29, 2011)

Me 4


----------



## happy appy (Jun 29, 2011)

We still know nothing other than their cervix's are closed, their temps are normal and they look to be in good health. The vet sent away blood to the vet hospital here because they want to be involved. I will hear from them tomorrow hopefully. The US didn't work because the probe was too big. They tried it on the belly but could only see a little bit of intestine. They wondered about the discharge on dreamer but offered up no thoughts on it. I'm no farther a head then I was yesterday!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

hhhmmmm could be


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2011)

Just popped in to view the girls on the cam and read your message. Now reading your post, all I can say is how FRUSTRATING!! You must be beside yourself with concern for your girls Tina, sending you big hugs.





You were saying about their cervix's being closed, does this mean that they might not open properly/fully when they go into labour or is it simply that they are not yet that near to foaling?

Lets hope the results from the blood test give the vets something to go on - not sure what but just hoping for some sort of good/helpful news!

Prayers are ongoing.

Anna


----------



## happy appy (Jun 29, 2011)

These are all great questions for which I and they have given no answers.

The discharge is from when dreamer squats and pushes, a little liquid dribbles out and runs down her leg and underneath to her udder. That's why I have been washing her for the last couple of days.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

Your parcel arrived


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2011)

Great news!!







About getting you computer up and running again! Now we are once again in great hands!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 29, 2011)

lol the boy is from the group home that I work for. He needs to work off community hours so I was sent home and he got to work here. Ther was a little mouse that he found in that stall and he wanted to catch it. Of course it only came out once and then took off as soon as it seen him.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2011)

Can I just ask what the vets suggested as exercise for the girls if they arn't allowed near any grass? They can't mean that they want the girls confined to stables until they foal, coz everyone knows that plenty of exercise is the best thing for brood mares. Do you have a dry lot where they can go, I would think that if you have to do lead walks it is going to take a good chunk of time out of your daily routine. With all this extra worry about the girls, I think you need to rest as much as possible ready for when your girls need you, you dont really need to be using up extra energy doing a lengthly walkies routine - although we all know that we would do anything for the health and happiness of our girls.

Just checked and they both look happy and settled at the moment, bless them.





Anna


----------



## happy appy (Jun 29, 2011)

We aren't allowed to turn them out until the vets know more so we have been hand walking them in the outdoor ring. They have been out 3 times today. Horses get put on stall rest all the time and everything is ok. They should be able to go a few days with only hand walking. The problem is that I have grass along the sand ring which is where I turn them out and I can't let them eat that right now. I was turning them out into a paddock but I fould that the cams I had out there were not working well and I didn't wantto leave them without eyes on them.


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

you poor thing Tina! how frustrating for you!! when are you meant to get the results back? so the vets could give you no idea on how long until they foal?? and seeing as you have mini's why didn't they bring out a smaller probe (or whatever it was can't remember the name sorry)

will be watching the girls tonight for you!! try and get some well deserved rest, us "aunties" are in the control tower!! HEHE


----------



## happy appy (Jun 29, 2011)

lol Thanks for trying!


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

we are watching Tina, try and rest...


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

Dreamer down for the first time tonight!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

Dreamer up again, standing in the corner... Sugar still standing... she hasn't laid down at all (that I have noticed) in the last two nights... hmmm


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

finally both lying down... on their tummies!! come on girls... 1...2...3... PUSH!!!! hehe it as worth a try...


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Sugar is out flat!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

now Dreamer is out flat n sugar is back up...

just saw a yawn from Sugar...


----------



## Chelley (Jun 30, 2011)

Just tuned in and got excited when I saw Dreamer lying flat...guess she is just resting?! I just knew I was gonna see her and a cute little baby in that stall. Hopefully by morning.


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah... any secrets!?!? the poor things... Dreamer out flat again... stretched out...


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Sugar better move before she decides to have her foal!!! can't haveit in that spot Sugar!


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Dreamer lying out flat and not looking at all comfortable poor little girl


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 30, 2011)

Both girls looking happy just grazing round their stalls.

Tina, I'm sorry if it appears that I'm critisizing (cant even spell either?!) when I post or ask questions - at my great age I seem to have lost the ability to get my words to come out right or things to sound/read like I mean them to! I'm just so interested to know how other folks handle/cope with their minis, plus what their vets say or mean, so much more to learn about things and LB members are such a mine of info as far as I'm concerned.

In my opinion your girls are some of the best cared for, they look so healthy and happy they are a pleasure to watch. I love the way you spend the time with them, grooming etc - love their plaited manes.

I was just asking about their exercise coz I was just thinking of anything that might help them with the foaling when the time comes, bless them.

Hope you get some useful news from your vets today and saying prayers for you all.





Anna


----------



## happy appy (Jun 30, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone know why the cams of turned off here. The tests came back and the babies are no longer viable. Thanks for all the wishes and prayers.


----------



## breezy farm (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my I am so sorry! Hugs and prayers for you. Karen Boone


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

Omg i am so sorry, if there is anything we can do just shout. Sending hugs and prayers.

Renee


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Tina!!!! I'm so sorrry you poor thing!! how sad sending many hugs your way.

Cassie


----------



## JAX (Jun 30, 2011)

I am so so very sorry to hear this...


----------



## Barbie (Jun 30, 2011)

I am so sorry!!!!

((((HUGS))))


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh Lord, I am so sorry. Wish there was something else to say.(((HUGS)))


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry this happened.




{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}} and prayers your way. So sad. We wait so long for these babies and then something like this happens. Wish there was something more we could do for you.


----------



## miniluv777 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bless you. I am so sad for you.


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 30, 2011)

I am sooooo sorry Tina.

Sorry for you and for your girls.

You're a good and caring Mom and I hope

next season will be a better year for all of you.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh Tina I'm so very sorry. Words are not really enough at times like this, but please remember that we are all sincere in our sympathies for you and the girls.

Sending hugs and prayers for you Dreamer and Sugar - may the future hold happier times for you all.

Anna


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh Tina, that's just heartbreaking. You must be absolutely devastated. I hope your girls will be OK. So sorry.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 1, 2011)

Iam deeply sorry for your lost

but i dont understand what happened


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh no I am so sorry for your loss - I hope your mares will be ok. I have been tuning in and had been hoping to hear the good news but I am shocked to hear your terrible news.

I wish you and your mares all the best and hope that someday the pain will ease and you can look to the future again.

RIP litle ones - run free.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

Tina, I have been thinking of you all day, I pray that you and your girls are o.k. Sending hugs(((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))


----------



## happy appy (Jul 1, 2011)

Just an update: Both mares have now passed the foals. They were not very developed and very small so there was no lasting effects physically on the mares. It has been so terrible. I never would of dreamed this could happen. The Vet college has taken the foals to study. At least something good can come of this.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for that update.

You've been in my thoughts all day long.

I was hoping you were doing OK and both Dreamer and Sugar were, too.

I hope the vet school will let you know what they learn, we can all learn together.

{{HUGS}} to you and your girls.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for updating us cos we were all so worried. Now this nightmare is over you can start to move on. Sending hugs renee


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh Tina thank you for the update - you and the girls have been constantly in my thoughts over the last few days.

So glad the foals passed easily without causing the girls too much trouble - it was interesting that they were so small. Hopefully the vet centre will find something useful that might lead to a cure or treatment in the future.

Sending hugs to you and the girls.





Anna


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm so glad your girls are both well. I was afraid for them. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

Thankyou so much for updating us Tina, so glad that the girls both passed the foals easily, you poor thing.

Hope you are able to move on now, knowing that it wasn't your fault and that your girls are ok


----------

